# Joe Tochtrop Castings 2cyl overhead cam



## zman92020 (Mar 7, 2017)

I'm sure many of you remember Joe, who passed away in 2015. .  I was able to rescue his model engine castings and patterns after his death.  For the past year I've been completing four of his partially built Wall motor and recently started a fifth..  It is Joe's version of the 1930'd Wall Mariner Duplex 2 cycle, which Joe redesigned as a 2 cylinder overhead cam 4 cycle. .  In the assortment of castings I found enough left to comprise 6 casting sets. .  Here is my partially made project as I work through Joe's notes and plans.  I did not find where Joe actually sold this kit although he did display one for the BAM's magazine.  One of his friends in San Francisco also had one he built. .  any others out there?


----------



## wirralcnc (Mar 7, 2017)

Hi great looking engine. Are you selling casting set?


----------



## william johnson (Mar 8, 2017)

yes I have two one builted and run real nice the outher  not builted yet


----------



## wirralcnc (Mar 8, 2017)

Are you willing to sell the unbuilt one?


----------



## GKNIPP (Jul 24, 2017)

Did you obtain the Economy ENGINE patterns too?  Are you selling this kit?


----------



## zman92020 (Jul 25, 2017)

I have 6 sets of castings for the 2 cylinder [$395]
 2 sets for the Economy[$295] and 1 set for the Atkinson [$395]
Prices include shipping in USA only

There are some individual castings for these but not enough to make a full kit.

I have all of Joe's patterns.  They are looking for a home also.  Joe also had
 kits for model airplane engines but I have no plans and only partial kits for these.


----------



## Ken K (Jul 25, 2017)

Joe also had  a water pump kit. No one seams to making one anymore.Any plans to make any them.
Ken K


----------



## hitnmiss49 (Jul 26, 2017)

I'll by one of the Economy kits. Please send me the details of how you want paid. Send to [email protected] 
Thanks Lonnie


----------



## zman92020 (Jul 26, 2017)

I've had requests for both Economy kits. one sold, one on hold pending payment.
Last Atkinson is now sold also. . . 
All of the patterns are awaiting pickup and payment.

.


----------



## hitnmiss49 (Jul 29, 2017)

I received the Economy Casting Kit today. Wow super fast shipping! The castings appear to be of excellent quality and I can hardly wait to get started machining them. They were packed very well and arrived in pristine condition. I am quite pleased with Dave's service and would not hesitate to purchase from him again.
Lonnie


----------



## the engineer (Aug 13, 2017)

hi john here would you be prepared to send at my cost a twin casting kit if still availiable  to newzealand  sent you a pm but no repy so iwill try and contact you through here regards john


----------



## the engineer (Aug 14, 2017)

contact made   deal done many thanks


----------



## whitehouse260 (Dec 4, 2021)

Hi, I bought one of these kits on ebay with the plans. However I have misplaced the plans..... oops. Is there any chance I can get a copy of yours?
Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Alec Ryals (Dec 5, 2021)

Hello,
Do you have any more kits
Thank You
Alec Ryals


----------



## elliot9797 (Dec 8, 2021)

Anymore kits?


----------



## whitehouse260 (Dec 9, 2021)

I think he sold them all back in 2017-2018


----------



## elliot9797 (Dec 9, 2021)

Ok-thank you


----------



## Alec Ryals (Dec 9, 2021)

whitehouse260 said:


> I think he sold them all back in 2017-2018



were was i at  lol


----------



## Alec Ryals (Apr 19, 2022)

Hello,
Any chance of getting set of drawings for the head hence i have the engine kit
Thank You
Alec Ryals


----------



## zman92020 (Apr 19, 2022)

Alec Ryals said:


> Hello,
> Any chance of getting set of drawings for the head hence i have the engine kit
> Thank You
> Alec Ryals


Send me  cel number and I'll send you a text with a photo


----------



## Alec Ryals (Apr 19, 2022)

zman92020 said:


> Send me  cel number and I'll send you a text with a photo


Alec Ryals   650-391-6552    Thank You


----------

